# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα Aqua Vac multi pro Type 9505P/1U

## andy37

Σκούπα Aqua Vac multi pro Type 9505P/1U

αλλαγη καλωδιου ηλεκτρικης σκουπας

έχει ανοίξει κανεις τέτοια σκούπα για να με βοηθήσει

----------


## andy37

τελικά ηταν πολύ απλό δυο βίδες στα πλαινα κάτω από τα κουμπώματα και η δουλειά έγινεice_screenshot_20190923-090109.jpgice_screenshot_20190923-090159.jpg

----------

diony (23-09-19)

----------

